# White stuff on tail of fish



## sbell121 (Jun 12, 2008)

All fish in tank are fine but one. It looks like some sort of white limescale on the fishes tail. what is this?


----------



## Holly (Feb 28, 2007)

It's hard to identify wihtout pics. Is there any chance you might be able to snap a few?


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to fishforum!

We could use some more information in order to help you. Could you read the link below and post the information it asks for?
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=882


----------

